# SS Lord Byron



## jmuress (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello

new to Forum and am trying to source a *photo* of SS Lord Byron, built by Lithgows in Glasgow in 1934. She was a 4000 ton cruiser that my dad was the cook on during late 1942, early 1943

any information or stories about her would also be welcome

thanks 

JK


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome to the crew, JK.
There are several Lord Byrons on the Photoship site. I presume this is the one you want
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20L/slides/Lord%20Byron-01.html
There's a brief history on Miramar
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/158063
Enjoy the voyage.


----------



## jmuress (Jan 13, 2009)

thats fantasic, thanks and really appreciated

JK


----------

